# PR for Spouse - UAE



## RyanThomas (May 19, 2013)

Hi,

My wife and I are Indian citizens living and working in Dubai - UAE. I applied for PR and got it about 3 years ago. I did my landing about 2 years back. When I did my landing and got my PR card etc I was not married. I got married after that. Now I plan to move to Canada permanently. My wife is not a canadian PR. I was told that I would have to go to Canada and then apply for her. I have a few questions if anyone could help me out who has gone through this same experience. 

1. Do I have to have a job to apply for my wife when i go to Canada ? Can I apply the day I land in Canada so I dont waste time ? 

2. Since my wife will be in Dubai her papers will go to the Abu Dhabi processing office. Has anyone done their souse sponsorship through the Abu Dhabi office ? It says on the website it takes 20 months. But when I called up the canadian commision in Abu Dhabi and asked them they said it should not take more than 4 months. Has anyone done this and could you give me your timeframe please.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------

